# Wifi Antenna (TNC vs SMA Adaptor)



## jbhardman (Feb 1, 2006)

Can someone explain to me the diff between a TNC and SMA connector in a wifi antenna? A company has asked that I change out all of their wifi access points with new linksys AP's they purchased. The current AP's have a antenna connected with a cable. The cable looks similar to a standard COAX cable, but smaller. The connector is also smaller.

When I remove the standard antenna from the linksys, the plug is too large for the current cable.

I belive that I need a TNC to SMA adaptor, but I'm not sure. Does anyone know? Also, can the connectors be purchased at a hardware/electronics store, or is online the best place?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is the TNC connector.

Here's the SMA Connector.

Note the subsection for the SMA specification that specifies the Reverse SMA, which is commonly used for most WiFi equipment antennas.


----------

